# Middle Georgia Gunsmith?



## Berryhill (Feb 16, 2007)

Need trigger work on Savage. Can anyone make a good recommendation for a gunsmith in Middle Georgia? Any gunsmith that I should veer from?


----------



## Larry Rooks (Feb 16, 2007)

In Macon you have Ingleside Guns on Ingelside drive that 
does good work.  Are you wanting an existing trigger worked or a trigger replacement?  Old Savage or new Savage?


----------



## Berryhill (Feb 16, 2007)

Pre-accutrigger 112. From literature read it appears that replacement of trigger is not necessary. 
Thank you for the reference to Ingleside. I hear that there is also a good GS in Dublin but can't seem to find his name.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Feb 17, 2007)

Check at Oconee Bait and Tackle, I understand that they have one on duty there most of the tim.  It may be the same one you are talking about


----------



## Berryhill (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks again Larry.


----------



## Manonriver (Feb 17, 2007)

Andrews Reloads.....478-836-5244...Andrew Pilkey..Roberta,Ga


----------

